# Lake Conroe Texas Trophy Blue Catfish Catch/Release



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Nov.13, 2004
Lake Conrore has some nice big blue cats. This 37# blue was caught today on *******'s Flagging Jugs. And was *RELEASED!!*
Water temp was 67.3
caught in 19 foot deep water, bottom hook.
The length was 42.5 inches, which qualified for T.P.W.D. Catch and Release Award.
These guys had a blast, they were not looking to fill the freezer, they wanted a "C.P.R." blue cat. 
























*The little ones were released in the grease!!!!*


----------



## crlail41 (Oct 18, 2004)

Lookin [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Nice CPR on the big CAT.... great pictures (again) Randy... keep them smilin' and keep those CPR reports comin' in.... PRETTY WORK......


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Hawkeye,
this wuz a catch and release too..............lol







l


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Well... you never know, Randy, you may have released the next world record fish when you let that dink live... how small was that fish? 8" or so? That may be the littlest catfish I've ever seen caught on rod-n-reel... great pic


----------



## SAK (May 21, 2004)

Randy & all,
I'm pretty sure that my wife holds the record for smallest cat on rod-n-reel.


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Taik about fishing in the daycare center, wow, that is small,,,,,,,,*That is Way 2 coolfishing......*


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

A note on Catch and Release: Here in Texas Many Catfishermen and ladies are unaware of the Texas Parks and Wildlife Departments Angler Recognition Awards Program for "Catch and Realese" On a Blue Catfish over 36 inches and that is released live, *it has to swim away*. The Angler can submit the form for the award certificate.
Catch and Release is a S.O.P, with me, and I encourage folks to participate in the Awards Program when their catch meets the criteria.
Here are some of the Catch and Release award candidates from some recent fishing on Lake Conroe.
A blue cat has to be over 36 inches to qualify for the T.P.W.D. Award


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Goodun',Randy(1st pic).
SAK posted that baby channel awhile back...dat one takes the cake!
I don't know that guy in the next to the last pic...but he looks like he's up to _somethin'!!!:ac550: _


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

NightTrain said:


> Goodun',Randy(1st pic).
> ..........I don't know that guy in the next to the last pic...but he looks like he's up to _somethin'!!!:ac550: _


You can bet your hat on that! Medulla is always up to sumpin.


----------

